# :: GruvenParts.com 12V VR6 Billet Upper Radiator Hose 4Y's !!



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MKIV Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new *BILLET MKIV VR6 12V Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the junk plastic 4Y pipe found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N 1J0-122-101AP (1J0122101AP) and 1J0-121-087J (1J0121087J)

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar VR6 motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 block and professionally TIG welded and leak tested. You could drive your car over this one, but we'd recommend doing that to the OEM plastic version and installing ours instead 

Ours also uses a 1/8 NPT fitting for the radiator reservoir return line, so if you ever wanted to delete your main coolant reservoir, you could simply install a threaded NPT plug. You could also install a coolant temp sender for those stand alone ignition installations.

* Fits* :
All MKIV Golf/Jetta VR6 12V engines (upper radiator hose P/N 1J0-122-101AP (1J0122101AP) and 1J0-121-087J (1J0121087J)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday VR6 bump !



GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet MKIV Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*
> 
> GruvenParts.com is proud to release our new *BILLET MKIV VR6 12V Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the junk plastic 4Y pipe found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N 1J0-122-101AP (1J0122101AP) and 1J0-121-087J (1J0121087J)
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet MKIV Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for VR6 goodness ! 

:beer::beer:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Ready to ship !

Thanks for all orders.



GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet MKIV Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

* Part is sold in machined finish but can be anodized in any color ! *

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce this pre-release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 

with no thermo switch.

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum. Our version is also machined to accept ORB (o-ring boss) to Nipple as well as -AN to ORB fittings for each of the 4 ports. This will allow owners to use the factory hoses, or switch to complete -AN hoses for the holy grail of all cooling systems! Each fitting will be supplied with the appropriate viton O-ring on the ORB end. The ports will be sized as follows :

Upper (reservoir return) : -4AN
Lower (oil cooler outlet) : -8AN
Left /Right Main Radiator outlets : -16AN 

Customers may choose to order this part as the main body only (with no fittings), OR, with ORB to Nipple adapters pre-installed in each port. 

* This Part Fits* :
VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle with 1.8T / 1.9TDI, 2.0 1999-2012 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Audi TT 1.8T 2000-2006 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Applicable Engine Types :
AEG, AVH, AZG, AWG, AWW, AVH, BEV, AWP, BEW, “CND” + BEW, ALH, ATC, AWP, AMU

Please *READ THE SPECIAL NOTES !!*

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** *
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part.

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING PRE-ORDER STATUS** *
Please click here for all info : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...com-1.8T-Billet-4Y-Thread-Post-if-interested-!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------

